# Brentwood TN Group rides



## rdracer1 (May 26, 2005)

Hey, does any one know of any fast group rides in the Brentowood area, or of any websites that may have the info? I am new to the are and need to keep the legs ticking at a fast pace. Thanks alot.


----------



## shivers (Aug 7, 2005)

Check with the folks at Allanti Cycles in Brentwood. I think they coordinate group rides fairly regularly.


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

*Harpeth Bike Club Rides*

Check their web site: http://www.harpethbikeclub.com/Home
There is a Sunday night ride from Crocket Park and a Tuesday night ride in Franklin.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

rdracer1 said:


> Hey, does any one know of any fast group rides in the Brentowood area, or of any websites that may have the info? I am new to the are and need to keep the legs ticking at a fast pace. Thanks alot.


Check www.nashvillecyclist.com for a comprehensive list of races, training rides, recreational rides, etc. in Middle Tennessee.

As others have suggested, there's Allanti and Harpeth Bike Club, but there's a lot more going on in the area and Nashville Cyclist is the best single directory to local bike activity.


----------



## studiddy (Sep 27, 2005)

Good sites. Think I may hit percy warner tomorrow for the ride at 6.


----------

